# tangled tail, how to groom?



## goldgirldoggie (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a hard time combing through my golden's tail. Everywhere else on her body, I can smoothly go through the hair but when it comes to the tail, it gets snagged and she doesn't like it. What can I use to untangle it and have it nice and kept? Thanks


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I like to use a spray called Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen for detangling. Diluted leave-in conditioner also works well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Saturate - *










*Take your time*










*USE VERY SPARINGLY - just use to break thick mats*












*After you are done combing out - brush it out. 










Get your dog to stand up, take tail and twist round and round and round and then hold end of tail like so -

Note - I didn't show, but when you stand the dog up, you should check the cut area against your dog's point of hock. Cut no shorter than that. 

When you cut, always keep a hand's width between the scissors and the tip of the tailbone at least - this will ensure that you do not mutilate your dog. ! 








*









That is all. 

Basically without seeing any pictures of your dog and making assumptions based on general issues that people have when their dogs tails are matted, the above are steps I'd take to (1) groom the tail and (2) groom tail so it's natural and less prone to mat.

Every few days, spritz tail with the above conditioner/detangler to comb it out to prevent mats from reforming.


----------

